# how long does it take to be able to handle a rat?



## little ratscals (Nov 3, 2008)

by that i mean to actual handle it. i rescued another rat and she refuses to let me pick her up! when i try to pick her up she squeaks and runs away. i have left her alone for two weeks by not trying to pick her up or anything and letting her get used to me by talking to her and giving her treats but she still wont let me pick her up! she does explore on my arm and climb on my hands but do you think that she is just getting use to me still?
my other rescues were all over me right away and this little girl not so much. i was wondering if it was just me or if she just doesnt like to be handled.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

it's great that she walks up on your arm. that shows that she trusts you. She might have had a bad experience with being picked up. Teach her by gently putting your hand over her back and give her a treat and gradually work up to picking her up . Take small steps. I have one rat who was like that. She still doesn't like to be picked up but she allows it now. Some are just like that, and it's nothing personal.


----------



## joslynn06 (Mar 13, 2009)

I think the more you leave her alone, the more she will get used to NOT being picked up. check out this link
http://www.bukisa.com/articles/36621_earning-your-pet-rats-trust


----------



## Ky_Zack (Feb 14, 2009)

I've read in many places that females just don't like being held. They wanna run arround and explore. Mine like to chill in my shirt or behind my neck under my hair but will not hold still in my hand.


----------



## Clairebert (Apr 21, 2008)

Males do tend to be a bit calmer. I've never had female rats, but from what I've heard on this forum it does seem to be the case.

My rats will chill on my shoulders or on my lap, as for "handling" per say, they've yet to like that. They'll stay still for maybe 0.2 seconds and then will want to escape and go somewhere else.


----------



## bethany (Mar 24, 2009)

I just got my 3 month old babies today. They will approach my hand but do NOT want me to pick them up. The breeder that sold them to me said that they rode on her shoulder on the way there. (She had a driver) So it's the new surroundings. I gave them treats and talked sweetly to them. 

One came out and explored the whole cage. The other... well.. she's tried to stay totally hidden.  I'm a bit worried about her as she didn't even venture to the water. 

Perseverance is key! Don't not try to handle them, just work up to it. Pet them, give them treats, let them know you mean no harm. 

We'll get them there.


----------



## bethany (Mar 24, 2009)

I emailed the breeder I bought my STILL nameless girls from because I wasn't sure how to get to know my ratties best and she provided me with this info (below) and I hope you find it helpful. I certainly did!

The first couple days they're always a little timid because of all the new smells and sounds. They're naturally shy when they're younger, but its also the best time for hand taming. ^_^ I find girls though to be more active and nosy compared to males...they're pretty slow and lazy.  Below is part of the care sheet I keep per request. Just let me know though if you have anymore questions. ^_^

First Day
When you get your new rats home put them straight into their cage and leave them alone for 12-24 hours. Do not move things in the cage or move the cage in this time, as they need to learn the cage is their home and they can feel safe there.
If they are baby rats this will be the first time they have been away from their siblings and it will be very scary for them, so give them some time and space to settle in before they have to face any more new things.
It is a good idea to make the permanent location of the cage in a relatively busy room of the house. Rats take a lot of interest in what goes on around them, and the more time you spend in their room the more quickly they will get used to being around you. Remember they may not have heard some everyday noises before e.g. vacuuming, hair dryer and try to avoid this sort of activity close to their cage for a day or two.
Getting Acquainted
When you are ready to start getting to know your rats approach the cage quietly and talk to them. Rats are usually open to bribery - most rats are strongly motivated by food and reward-based learning works very well. It is better to allow the rats to come out of the cage by themselves rather than picking them up at this stage. Place the cage on a surface you are happy with the rats roaming around on that is also fairly contained, e.g. a sofa, table or bed. Limit the rats to a small, secure area to begin with, then once they trust you and they are happy to be picked up you can increase the space they are allowed to explore. Make sure the area has no gaps small enough to hide in, no cables and nothing expensive to be chewed.


Sit by the cage with the door open and talk to the rats, offering them food at the door and just outside the door. If a rat comes to the door do not make any sudden moves or sounds. Allow the rats to explore you and their surroundings in their own time. The rats will make many trips back to the cage each time something startles them. Once they are reassured that their den is nearby they will venture out again. As they get more confident they will probably climb onto your lap and then up to your shoulder. Wear clothes you don't mind them clinging to! To reach this stage can take several hours, several days or a couple of weeks; each rat is an individual. If your rat cage is too big to move, try picking up the rats' bed e.g. igloo and remove that from the cage with the rats hiding inside. If the bed you have given them is not enclosed give them a cardboard box instead, then you can easily pick that up and place it on the bed or whatever space you are using. They just follow the same method above.
Allow the rats to sniff your fingers and if they are fairly calm try stroking them gently, remembering not to swoop on them with your hand. If you are worried about being bitten offer them the back of your knuckles for them to smell instead, as a nip there is less likely to break the skin. A scared rat is much more likely to poo on you or run away than bite you, however it is a sensible precaution not to handle your rats immediately after touching food.


Holding Your Rats
Once your rats have got over their initial fear of being out of their cage you will discover that baby rats don't like sitting still! They are naturally curious and want to be off exploring, climbing, hiding in and eating new things. Sitting still and being stroked does not really appeal to them. However, they do need to get used to being handled, so once they have tired themselves out a bit try picking them up and holding them. If your rats run away from you try standing in the middle of the room (so there is nothing for them to jump off onto) and allow the rats to climb all over you. They will crawl all over your arms, shoulders etc. Wear a top with a hood or a big pocket on the front, as rats love little hidey-holes. You can also use a rat pouch, which is an ideal refuges for baby rats getting accustomed to being close to you.
In order to learn that you are a safe place your rats should spend at least 20 minutes per day in physical contact with you. It doesn't matter if you are not holding them in your hands as long as they are in contact with you somehow, whether on your shoulder or inside your clothes! Time it, don't cheat, and your rats will learn to be comfortable being with you. Within a week you will see a difference, and within two weeks you probably won't recognise your outgoing confident rats! If you can do this twice or three times per day they will respond more quickly.
Big Scary Hands
Many rats are frightened of hands because in their experience human hands swoop on them roughly and take them somewhere scary. Rats are a prey species and instinctively fear other animals snatching them from above so a big hand suddenly grabbing them is quite alarming. Your rats need to learn to link hands with positive experiences, not negative ones. A simple thing you can do to achieve this is to pick the rat up to put it back in the cage. This shows the rat that hands take him/her somewhere safe. You can also briefly pick the rat up then put him/her down next to a treat as a reward.
Always let your rats see and smell your hands before picking them up and never try to pick them up if they are sleeping. You can undo a lot of good work by having to grab a rat to remove him/her from danger and this is one reason why you need to be sure that the area you let your rats explore is rat-proof. Always pick your rats up by scooping them up with both hands, and supporting them from underneath. Never pick a rat up by the tail.


----------

